

Atos CEO Bans Email - boh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tykiisel/2011/11/30/ceo-bans-email/

======
rcraft
Love this. Hopefully this gains more discussion.

My opinion is email is a terrible group communication platform, think of the
endless reply-all emails you get every day. This is one of the reasons I'm
excited about my startup GroupTweet which leverages Twitter as a group
communication platform. Think Yammer for non-enterprise users.

The beauty and brevity of 140 characters along with building a searchable
knowledge base is priceless. Whereas email is generally 99% push, Twitter and
other social media solutions can be configured in a number of ways, both push
and pull.

